# Startseite, Favoriten Ordner



## dontspeak (24. März 2005)

hi, ich wusste leider nicht in welches thema ich das posten sollte... versuch ichs mal hier.
ich suche nach einem button für die startseite (bzw für den befehl "page als startseite nehmen"). es sollte dieses kleine häuschen in der farbe gelb sein. 
den favoriten ordner hab ich schon gefunden...


----------



## Gumbo (24. März 2005)

Tut mir leid, ich versteh leider dein Anliegen nicht.


----------



## dontspeak (24. März 2005)

ich suche nach einer kleinen grafik, die so ein ie häuschen darstellt... möglichst mit weißen oder transparentem hintergrund.. damit ich es in meiner hp einfügen kann... diesen favoriten ordner gibt es ja auch als kleine grafik..


----------



## Gumbo (24. März 2005)

Such doch bei Google.


----------



## dontspeak (24. März 2005)

hab ich schon, danke  nach zwei stunden hab ich aufgehört


----------



## c2uk (24. März 2005)

Ich hab nicht mal 10 Sekunden gebraucht, musst halt nur anmalen:

http://images.google.com/images?q=tbn:M3F_LVkd5wQJ:www.clmedia.de/images/haeuschen.png


----------



## Gumbo (24. März 2005)

Das glaub ich dir nicht: Erste Suche, erste Treffer.


----------



## dontspeak (24. März 2005)

ehm danke.. (jetzt seh ich voll ganz schön blöd hier aus)
hab anscheinend mit den falschen wörtern gesucht...
danke nochmal


----------



## SilentWarrior (24. März 2005)

Ich wäre dafür, dass es mal einen Live-Workshop zum Thema "Wie suche ich richtig bei Google?" gibt. 

SCNR


----------



## c2uk (24. März 2005)

@dontspeak
 Mit was hast denn gesucht? Ich habe es mit dem von Dir verwandten Ausdruck "Häuschen" gefunden, in die Google Bildersuche eingegeben, dann links oben bei Anzeigen: klein geclickt und da war mein Ergebnis auf der ersten Seite mit dabei, auf den Originalseiten ist es zwar nicht mehr vorhanden, aber bei Google ist es ja zwischengespeichert.

 Ach ja, ich würde aus Silents Vorschlag gleich eine ganze Reihe machen, und anfangen würd ich dann mit "wie lese, interpretiere und wende ich die Netiquette richtig an": http://www.tutorials.de/netiquette.html


----------



## dontspeak (24. März 2005)

ich habe nach "home button", "startseite button" unter bilder gesucht und bei den texten auch nochmal einiges ausprobiert. auf "homepage" bin ich nun nicht gekommen... und mir erst beim schreiben dieses threads aufgefallen, dass es auch bei ie sowas gibt.


----------



## c2uk (24. März 2005)

Falls es nicht gemerkt hast, in meinem letzten Post sind zwei Hinweise (und eigentlich keine echte Frage an Dich):

Erstens, wie man richtig mit Google Bildersuche arbeitet und sogar etwas findet mit den Wörtern die Du selber im aller ersten Post verwendet hast.

Zweitens, dass es hier eine Netiquette gibt, auf die sehr großen Wert gelegt wird.


----------



## dontspeak (24. März 2005)

1. Was mache ich denn falsch? Ist es vielleicht, weil ich nur die Kleinschreibung benutze oder ist die Überschrift ungenau? Ich finde, dass sich deswegen Menschen nicht aufregen sollten. (Tust du vielleicht erstmal nicht, aber bei dem 1000 Menschen, der klein schreibt schon.) Wo liegt denn bitte das Problem, ob ich Nomen und Wörter zu Beginn des Satzes groß schreibe? Ist es das, was den Beitrag ausmacht? Lächerlich... Viele Regeln kann ich gut nachvollziehen und finde sie sinnvoll. Ich weiß, dass es viel Arbeit macht ein solches Forum zu führen. Ich führe ein kleineres und habe schon Stress, würde ich aber auf jede Kleinigkeit achten, dann wäre ich irgendwann ja total kaputt. (Wieviel Zeit muss man eigentlich haben um seine 50 Beiträge pro Tag immer mit Groß- und Kleinschreibung zu schreiben) 

2. "@dontspeak Mit was hast denn gesucht?" Diese Aussage von dir interpretiere ich als Frage, sorry! Du musst nächstes mal für mich deutlich dazu schreiben, dass es keine (echte *aha*)Frage an mich sei.

3. Es ist wirklich sehr nett von dir gewesen, mir zu erzählen, wie du das Bild gefunden hast, allerdings waren deine Argumente nicht schlüssig. Wo in meinem ersten Beitrag steht das Wort "Homepage"? (das Wort, welches du in der Suche benutzt hast)

4. Hättest du meinen vierten Beitrag richtig gelesen, dann wüsstest du, dass mir das Wort "Internet Explorer" erst beim Schreiben dieses Beitrages eingefallen ist.

5. Danke Ihre Aufmerksamkeit und ihre Aufklärung. 

PS: Grammatikalisch richtig scheinen deine Sätze aber auch nicht, vielleicht solltest du mal eine Pause machen   

Gruß  ;-)


----------



## c2uk (24. März 2005)

Ich habe das Wort Häuschen benutzt, nicht mehr nicht weniger, steht ganz genau in meinem sehr kurzen Beitrag. Selbiges hast Du auch in Deinem ersten Post benutzt.

Alles andere ist Sache der Mods, ich wollte Dich nur höflich darauf Hinweisen.


----------



## Gumbo (24. März 2005)

Eine korrekte Grammatik und Orthographie hilft nicht nur Texte schneller zu lesen, sondern auch sie zu verstehen. Und das ist es doch, was man als Mitglied eines Forums möchte. Doch dazu kommt auch noch eine präzise Ausdrucksweise.

Dein Eingangsbeitrag zeigt es auch schon gut, wie verwirrend ein Textbrei ohne Einhalten jeglicher Grundregeln der schriftlichen Koversation wirken kann: ich habe dein Anliegen erst auf Nachfragen ansatzweise verstanden.
Ein einfaches „ich suche nach einer Grafik, welche das Internet-Explorer-typische Startseitenhäußchen darstellt“ hätte bereits gereicht.


----------



## dontspeak (24. März 2005)

Ob "ich suche nach einer kleinen grafik, die so ein ie häuschen darstellt" verständlicher ist, als "ich suche nach einem button für die startseite (bzw für den befehl "page als startseite nehmen"). es sollte dieses kleine häuschen in der farbe gelb sein." wage ich zu bezweifeln. Für mich klingt beides mittlerweile verwirrent, auch wenn es mit der richtigen Groß- und Kleinschreibung geschrieben sein würde.

Auf die Idee nach "Häuschen" zu suchen, kam ich leider nicht. Dafür möchte ich mich auch entschuldigen und ebenfalls auch darum, dass ich anscheinend auch an meiner Ausdrucksweise arbeiten muss   
@c2uk: Gumbo hat nach "Homepage ie" gesucht, darauf bin ich ebenfalls nicht gekommen. Tut mir außerordentlich leid. 

PS: sorry, für Fehler, bin in Eile.


----------



## Gumbo (24. März 2005)

Da das WWW überwiegend englischsprachig ist, war für mich das naheliegendste die Anfrage in englisch zu verfassen: Startseite heißt im Englischen „home page“, dazu noch das Akronym für „Internet Explorer“ und schon sind die Suchstichwörter gefunden.


----------

